# The Mighty .22 Long Rifle!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The mighty .22; kill small game and larger game if you bother to practice marksmanship and hunting techniques.

Defend yourself and others with this little, 36 grain round that flies faster than the speed of sound yet allows for extremely easy follow-up shots!

Everyone knows this is the perfect SHTF round, right?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh yeah, read the specs......... 1.5 miles. In my hands I can extend that out even farther. Like a Marine with an M4.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

The old saying used to be: the 22LR is the last rifle they (the government) will come after. So it made sense for everyone to own one. 

I am not so sure the old saying is quite as true as it used to be but, everyone should own one anyway.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I love .22LR always have! I remember when I was 9 or 10 I'd sneak dad's revolver out and plink a couple of boxes.
I then walked to Western Auto and picked up replacement boxes for like .79 cents each then refilled dads boxes. I wiped
the revolver down and put it back in his hiding place. I must have done that 20 times in my youth and dad never said a word.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I like the idea that if a person was forced to travel light, with a .22 one could carry so many more rounds.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

When I was with the 69th Marine Ranger Squadron in the Gobi jungles back in the late 40s we used 22long rifle sniper rifles out to 400 yards to take out sentries at the Dahg Bizgit Naval Tank Base.
I would tell you how much holdover we used, but unless you've experienced the pi k mist from the spray icing on the cupcakes, you wouldn't be able to comprehend the delicate expertise involved. So, if you want to put forth the effort and dedication, look it up yourselves.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Israel uses the Ruger and the .22lr round. Military grade.....

Israel Adopts Ruger SR-22 in "Less Lethal" Sniper Role - The Firearm Blog


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We are counting on the little round heavy when the zombies or liberals come to attack us.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I swear by the .22LR. , I have taken wild hogs , squirrels , dove , rabbits , *****, snakes , alligators " little ones, 4ft. " , I have two .22 rifles , and two .22 pistols , they are the best all round guns to have . my one pistol is a browning buck mark camper pro " special order " , I have a ruger charger , the one rifle is a marlin model 60SN , and the other Is a marlin 795 . I love to hunt with a .22 LR. sorry I do not have a pic of my browning buck mark yet , but when I do I will post it ..


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> We are counting on the little round heavy when the zombies or liberals come to attack us.


Most liberals I know are zombies! They might see me with my 10/22 and ask where did I get the AK?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

.22LR is most certainly Slippy Approved!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

This should get me by for a week or so.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> This should get me by for a week or so.


And you'll have to hire a whole bunch of illegals just to clean the guns! That be some dirty rounds! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Brake cleaner, just blast that chit out, pull a bore snake through it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Picked this up recently. CCI Mini Mag seems to be the best all purpose round for me as they run great thru the semi auto's.
I like the Stingers too!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

In all seriousness, they may not be a combat cartridge, but only a fool would underestimate the 22lr in the hands of even an average or novice shooter when it came to survival.
I'm seriously considering a 10-22 for yours truly. I have a first run 77-22 in stainless with the synthetic skeletonized stock. A 3x9 Bushnell mounted and I've taken coyotes and squirrels on the ground at 100 yards plus with no sweat. (Had to brace off trees for the squirrels though.....)
Yup, thats me, ol' m7722sr. 
Veteran sniper of the squirrel wars....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Picked this up recently. CCI Mini Mag seems to be the best all purpose round for me as they run great thru the semi auto's.
> I like the Stingers too!
> 
> View attachment 21777


When they were still available I picked up a few boxes of CCI Velocitors. They are a full 40 grain Speer Gold Dot HP slug at an advertised 1435 FPS muzzle velocity.:tango_face_smile: I just got a 50 round box down and the price sticker was $3.99.:tango_face_wink: That was a premium price back in the day when you could get Winchester Super X 37 gr HP (the most accurate in my guns) for $1.99 to $2.49. I stocked up a few boxes of those too, and don't waste 'em on tin cans. Nor do I plink with the Velocitors or Stingers.:vs_no_no_no:

My first rifle of my own was a 10th birthday gift from my Dad - a Winchester 22LR single shot. That was in 1958. I used to put a box of shells in my pocket, and carrying the rifle in my hand ride my bike to the woods at the edge of the subdivision and shoot. Unsupervised. Things were different back then. :vs_shocked:

I have the mandatory Ruger 10/22 and a scoped Marlin Model 60, but I also like the "road less travelled". Like a circa 1960's Mossberg single shot bolt action, a Taurus Model 62 Pump, and a Henry Standard Model lever action.

The little bit of luxury I allow myself in 22's is a Savage 93GL 22 WMR bolt action. The G means wood stock, the L means left handed. With an inexpensive Tasco 4X rimfire scope and Winchester Super X 40 grain JHP's it will shoot 2" and less at 100 yards. :vs_love:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

while I find nothing really at fault with the 22 lr for some reason when hanging out at the land sitting around the campfire with the family after midnight a 12 gauge pump loaded with slugs and bucks shot makes me feel a tad more comfortable and comforting when laying across my knees.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> I swear by the .22LR. , I have taken wild hogs , squirrels , dove , rabbits , *****, snakes , alligators " little ones, 4ft. " , I have two .22 rifles , and two .22 pistols , they are the best all round guns to have . my one pistol is a browning buck mark camper pro " special order " , I have a ruger charger , the one rifle is a marlin model 60SN , and the other Is a marlin 795 . I love to hunt with a .22 LR. sorry I do not have a pic of my browning buck mark yet , but when I do I will post it ..
> 
> View attachment 21737
> 
> ...


That first rifle you have looks similar to mine, I have a Savage/Stevens Model 64.



Medic33 said:


> while I find nothing really at fault with the 22 lr for some reason when hanging out at the land sitting around the campfire with the family after midnight a 12 gauge pump loaded with slugs and bucks shot makes me feel a tad more comfortable and comforting when laying across my knees.


We have similar thoughts! You can load it from birds to small game, to large game, and use it on 2 legged predators. The only real fault is the weight you pick up with it


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Picked this up recently. CCI Mini Mag seems to be the best all purpose round for me as they run great thru the semi auto's.
> I like the Stingers too!
> 
> View attachment 21777


CCI is my 22LR ammo of choice. I bid and buy in bulk on gun broker. It will fix a finicky semi auto gun.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll add my vote for CCI, I haven't tried every brand out there, nor any of the high dollar match grades, but for bang for the buck its CCI.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> CCI is my 22LR ammo of choice. I bid and buy in bulk on gun broker. It will fix a finicky semi auto gun.


My finicky pistol is the Sig Mosquito, and CCI usually has no issues..


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> My finicky pistol is the Sig Mosquito, and CCI usually has no issues..


How do you like that 25 lb trigger on that Sig Mosquito ? Didn't that gun come with different weight operating springs to tune it to the ammo ?

I know it came with several front sights. Plastic pop in type.

How about the cost of extra mags ....... WOW !


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> How do you like that 25 lb trigger on that Sig Mosquito ? Didn't that gun come with different weight operating springs to tune it to the ammo ?
> 
> I know it came with several front sights. Plastic pop in type.
> 
> How about the cost of extra mags ....... WOW !


Its a great training pistol. I lightened trigger. Havent checked it, but DA is significantlg better.
Its shoots fine, but my daughter has no more interest in it.
I had two springs, same ones on my version. I used Eley ammo and CCI mini mag.
Its got about 2500 rounds through it.
Its sad Sig went so cheap and had gsg make this.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Its a great training pistol. I lightened trigger. Havent checked it, but DA is significantlg better.
> Its shoots fine, but my daughter has no more interest in it.
> I had two springs, same ones on my version. I used Eley ammo and CCI mini mag.
> Its got about 2500 rounds through it.
> Its sad Sig went so cheap and had gsg make this.


I own the gun, truthfully I should've never bought it. If I ever need to get rid of a gun, it'll be the first to go.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I own the gun, truthfully I should've never bought it. If I ever need to get rid of a gun, it'll be the first to go.


I wouldnt even give it to the government...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My list of 22lr's
2 Glenfield 60's with the squirrel on the stock.
1 Marlin model 81 bolt rifle.
1 Ruger mk2 pistol.
Need to add a revolver to the mix.
And I'm sitting good on ammo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> In all seriousness, they may not be a combat cartridge, but only a fool would underestimate the 22lr in the hands of even an average or novice shooter when it came to survival.
> I'm seriously considering a 10-22 for yours truly. I have a first run 77-22 in stainless with the synthetic skeletonized stock. A 3x9 Bushnell mounted and I've taken coyotes and squirrels on the ground at 100 yards plus with no sweat. (Had to brace off trees for the squirrels though.....)
> Yup, thats me, ol' m7722sr.
> Veteran sniper of the squirrel wars....
> View attachment 21785


The hardest whipping I ever got was when my daddy sent me out with two smooth rocks and I only come back with one squirrel for supper. We could not afford any .22s.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'll add my vote for CCI, I haven't tried every brand out there, nor any of the high dollar match grades, but for bang for the buck its CCI.


One of my dearly deceased old pals and I got into doing some serious near professional frog hunting back in the 80. Gave away many pounds to the neighbors anyway. We had his boat..a nice light and a couple of .22s. Will testify a Stinger or Yellow Jackets will string out the guts so far they cant hop back into the water. The other ammo just poked a hole in them critters then they jump back in. Horrible way to die most likely. Prob got ate by a hungry bass or something. Suspect they work the same way on a radical liberal..but just guessing of course. It would give them a bad old belly ache.

As the Mama frog told her babies.

"The fire burns so warm and bright..
But a toasted toad is a silly sight. 
Jump back jump back."


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sheeeeet man I haven't seen any stingers in the store since 2009 or so. It's the unicorn unobtanium flavor of .22lR.

For me anyway.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton, I hear what your are saying. Love my 22's always have always will. Many hours and days with the kids wasting rounds as they grew up. But when my live is on the line I am going 5.56 and up when ever possible.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Denton, I hear what your are saying. Love my 22's always have always will. Many hours and days with the kids wasting rounds as they grew up. But when my live is on the line I am going 5.56 and up when ever possible.


Show me one box of 5.56 that says it's dangerous to 1.5 miles.

You can't.......so thare. .22lr is the KING. Quit fool'n around man, stock up now.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a querstion....

Does anyone here have a bang stick that that that that takes .22 WRF pills ? 

Sorry I stutter type when so get excited.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well another nice thing about the 22 is you can make a muffler out of a oil filter for it -but I wouldn't know anything about such things just my and my coconuts thinking is all.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I also saw a neat little thing the other day it was a complete (minus powder and lead) .22lr reloading kit had bullet mold rim cleaner and re-priming tool and some other things, might snag one next time I go into town.

here is a link
http://22lrreloader.com/22lr-reloader-reviews/


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If any of you are actually looking to buy Stingers or Velocitors and don't mind paying the shipping...Look on ammo seek right now. A new round of production rolled out it seems cause they are out there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Show me one box of 5.56 that says it's dangerous to 1.5 miles.
> 
> You can't.......so thare. .22lr is the KING. Quit fool'n around man, stock up now.


Of course we do know better with that 1.5 mile warning.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I like the .22 MAG myself, I have had better luck with it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Of course we do know better with that 1.5 mile warning.


Yah, you might. Me and my boys will locate your position and set up our .22lr's like a mortar and drop
.40 gr hot lead on you.

We'll unleash brick after brick........


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

You and your boys could' t find my position from your arse to drop a bannana on it so enough with the pecker pull'en.
The 22 lr is good out to about 150 yards effctivly but can fly a mile or so blam the lawyers for that label warnings yahoos don't know proper gun saftey rules always s know we're you round is going even if you miss.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> well another nice thing about the 22 is you can make a muffler out of a oil filter for it -but I wouldn't know anything about such things just my and my coconuts thinking is all.


I made a muffler or two over the years using a plastic traffic directing cone which fits on a flashlight..wrapped with an ace bandage. From a locked breech gun it sounded like a loud finger snap.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Yah, you might. Me and my boys will locate your position and set up our .22lr's like a mortar and drop
> .40 gr hot lead on you.
> 
> We'll unleash brick after brick........


Now you are starting to sound like he who is "no longer here"


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SGG said:


> Now you are starting to sound like he who is "no longer here"


That guy was trained with specialized weapon systems. I was trained with common weapons like a .22lr and slingshots. Get sum.......


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I made a muffler or two over the years using a plastic traffic directing cone which fits on a flashlight..wrapped with an ace bandage. From a locked breech gun it sounded like a loud finger snap.


I'll put some money on ur book for ya. :vs_worry:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

let's see sum of : slingshot +.22 = -1
did I get it ?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> let's see sum of : slingshot +.22 = -1
> did I get it ?


No, but you also thought that antibiotics are suitable to treat a virus.....then argued for a page of posts about it.

........so I didn't expect you to " get it "

Did you get that ?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

gee wally your so kind.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------

